

Made in Fayetteville - mobilefwd
http://mobilefwd.com/blog/made-in-fayetteville-the-trivi-al-app-is/

======
ltcoleman
I really wish all Arkansas tech were in the same area. If the scene in
Conway/LR area combined with the scene in NW Arkansas, we could have a pretty
nice community. I am actively searching for a good tech scene.

------
groovy2shoes
There are numerous Fayettevilles. It took some digging to find out that this
refers to the one in Arkansas. It might be worth specifying on the Made In
Fayetteville page.

